# Specific 3D Printing Applications / Fields / Conferences > 3D Printing in Robotics >  Robjects - A Modular Robotics Building System

## JaidynEdwards

Hello all,

This is my first post here after being referred by Macy. First of all, awesome site! I look forward to being part of this awesome community!

So let's get to the nitty gritty. I make lots of robots, "..big ones, small ones, some as big as heads!..", often when I am making robots I will need to prototype the design before hand to see if it is feasible (as I upload construction tutorial on my YouTube channel). The really annoying thing was that often this prototyping often involved hot glue and double sided foam tape, nothing against either of them, I love them! That said, hot glue and double sided foam tape can leave a really nasty residue on parts which is quite hard to get off often.

Having just made my Prusa i2 (a slow process due to the lack of a job situation) I decided to design something that would let me prototype my robotic designs whilst also turning these prototypes into permanent chassis. I came up with these little block systems I like to call Robjects. They are nothing special, just blocks that fit commonly used robotics parts that have dovetail joints which allow them to connect to each other. These dovetail joints have nut traps and screw holes to allow socket head m3x20 screws to hold them together once the design is finalized.




They are still very much a WIP but the feedback I have got on Thingiverse is overwhelming! And if Macy hadn't have contacted me on there I never would've heard of this site!



You can get all the files on the Thingiverse page and I look forward to seeing people make their own  :Smile:

----------

